# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  12 days in Paradise

## TERP37

My wife and I had a spectacular time in St Barts-Jan 8-20--For anyone contemplating whether to go or not because of the hoops you must jump through I will advise-like NIKE--"JUST DO IT!!"--it was well worth it!! For those of you looking for dining recommendations I will list our favorites that we enjoyed on this most recent trip:
1. Santa Fe--David and the staff are simply awesome-dined here twice
2. Bananiers--always makes the top of our list each year-dined here twice as well
3. Eddy's--always our first meal on arrival day(gets us in the island VIBE) and our last meal before we leave the island
4. Isoletta--loved it-great pizza-the seats are a little tuff to sit at but a fun experience-the staff is great
5. E'sprit--we never miss going here during our stay!! One of the best!!
6. Black Ginger--Missed seeing Patrick as he was on vacation-always dine here each visit-nice atmosphere
7. Fouquet's--top notch service-spectacular view-classy place!! 
8. Robuchon--it was ok-not great-fun atmosphere, but service is very slow-very pricey for what you get-I left needing to stop for a hamburger

the added bonus of our trip this year -- we had the pleasure to dine with Phil and Amy twice--we had a great time and we solved all the problems in the world!! :tongue:

----------


## JEK

Great report!

----------


## cassidain

7. Fouquet’s - is my memory accurate? is Fouquet’s consistently receiving inconsistent reviews ?

----------


## TERP37

> 7. Fouquets - is my memory accurate? is Fouquets consistently receiving inconsistent reviews ?



yes it does-in our experience I really enjoyed my meal and my wife not so much--the service and the view was excellent

----------


## amyb

Same for Robuchon.  Raves,Mehs,and so sos and not all that they are cracked up to be. Both can be hit or miss.

We have been luckier at Fouquet’s

----------


## cassidain

Amy, I may have been thinking more of L'Atelier with the mixed reviews.

----------


## cec1

Thanks for the report.  Two questions . . . at Robuchon, were you there for lunch or dinner? . . . first floor or second?

----------


## amyb

All second floor dinners.

----------


## cec1

> All second floor dinners.



I also have only eaten upstairs & am interested in having dinner on the first floor . . . the “counter” setting, with view into the kitchen, looks very elegant, & I suspect that service would be less chaotic than I sometimes have experienced on the second floor.

----------


## TERP37

> Thanks for the report.  Two questions . . . at Robuchon, were you there for lunch or dinner? . . . first floor or second?



Dinner on the 2nd floor--Menu is a fixed starting price at $120/euro/person and goes up from there depending on your selections--very small portions to say the least-     downstairs menu has a starting price of $160/euro/person

----------

